# Drag & Drop



## bjmicha (15. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich brauche dringend Hilfe *g*

Wie bekomme ich es hin Elemente einer JList per Drag & Drop in eine andere jList zu bekommen

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

Michael


----------



## vidl (20. Februar 2004)

Siehe offizielles Sun-Tutorial zu Drag'n drop: http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/uiswing/misc/dnd.html

Da gibts für dein Problem ein Beispiel.


----------

